# Imperial Guard Army



## Genenku (Apr 22, 2010)

I am currently modeling and painting an entire imperial guard army. This is the first time I have actually put effort into painting figures. Those poor horribly painting Space Marines....sad....But anyWHO. I currently have one command squad, eight squads of infantry, ten ratlings, twenty kaskrin storm troopers, three basilisks, three leman russ, three hellhounds, one valkrye, four heavy wep squads, harker, straken, marbo, Lord Commisar, Primarus Psyker, Inquisitor and five henchment, five grey knight terminators, three daemon hosts (don't ask lol ), and three sentinels. I will over time get two more valkryies, six leman russ, six hell hounds, a butt ton more infantry, another storm trooper squad, another ratling squad, six more basilisks, six more sentinels, ogryns, and some deathstrike missile launchers, flak tanks, and manticore launchers. As you can tell I am collecting everything, that way I can play with whatever I want, whenever I want, in any way I want. So that means a TON O paint as well. I currently have twelve guardsmen painted. lol. Long way to go. Things are a bit slow being as I am deployed. 

Like I said, my first attempt at painting left a company of Space Marines in bad shape. I got online before I started painting this time and found an excellent tutorial. Since I don't have rep power yet, I figure the best way to appreciate this person is to thank him for the tutorial and repost the link.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=52596

I am just doing a basic paint job for all my guys right now, I will go back and detail them once they are all uniform.









This is my workstation. I use the fold out table in my room. luckily my roommate doesn't mind. Not bad for life in a connex.








First sergeant painted








Second guy painted








First six painted








First painted


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

Looking good. I look forward to the completed army.

+rep


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

A tidy smooth paint-job

The faces are particularly good for a simple scheme


----------



## Genenku (Apr 22, 2010)

thank you for the compliments. I just ordered more paint and will be painting one of my special units soon, I am thinking a psyker.


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Very neat clean painting well done


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice and tidy. A hundred or so troopers to this standard on the table will look seriously awesome.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

They looks very nice, can't wait for more!


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Looking very good, can't wait for more!!!


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I like in particularly the peaked cap guy! :biggrin:


----------



## Gothminion (Nov 20, 2009)

Woah!!! Lots of models in one go! Nice painting, now show me your leman russ skills! They ought to look pretty good considering your guardsmen. How do you do such neat highlighting?


----------



## Genenku (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for all the positive feedback. I stopped painting for a while because my schedule got a bit hectic, but it isn't that bad now, so I am starting to paint again. I am about to be finished with my chimera. I will post a picture of it soon, I have to buy a new camera as well since mine fell into a cup of paint water. Gotta love how $300 cameras can fit so easily into a plastic cup :angry:. lol


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Damn that is unlucky about the camera. Look forward to seeing more of these,particularly armor. You certainly have plenty of stuff there. Will be seriously impressive when finished.


----------



## Genenku (Apr 22, 2010)

*I posted this before, but then realized my pics were not showing so I deleted it*

So I finally got a new camera and started painting again. I had a few friends that got interested and started painting some things of mine for fun. I am going to be making all my units WYSIWYG so my vehicles will be 100% interchangeable. 

Since I have a such large number of units to paint I decided that I am going to paint all my models without high detail. Once I have finished doing the basics I will go back and file, paint, green stuff repair, etc. So until then nothing is perfect.

















Greenstuffed working hinge for my chimera. It took forever to get it this way, I then cut a paper clip and heated it up with a lighter and while the hatch was in place, slid it through and let it cool on it, thus securing it. 









My first Chimera. The flag on the side is the flag of the U.S Cavalry, so I thought I would use it for my units to make them stand out a bit more on the board. All vehicles will have this. The flag was painted by a friend, the rest by me.









100% interchangeable Chimera, hatch closed









100% interchangeable Chimera, hatch open.










Two Leman Russ battle tanks. I glued cut up tea cans on the bottom of the turret and then placed the needles of 6-8 thumb tacks into the turret and glued them in. I then glued 1 inch magnets to the base of the turret. Works pretty well if I say so myself.










Hellhound, all weapons are interchangeable, including pintle mount.










My first Basilisk, needs detail and a loader.










Different angle on the Basilisk.










A friend of mine painting in the confines of my small room.










This ordinary guardsman made an amazing shot, taking the final wound of a chaos lord. A friend painted him and he is now a Veteran. A little touching up and it will be done.










This is my Valkryie that my friend is painting for me, he is doing an excellent job. Cockpit isn't finished and it still needs some touch ups.










Valkryie, front view.










My workstation/bed. Our warhammer board is against the wall behind it. A bit cramped and cluttered, but it will do until I get home.










This is something a friend of mine is painting, not part of my army, but I thought it was looking pretty good and deserved a little recognition.










Same model as the last, just the wings.

I know some of the models need a bit of glue filing, which I will do when I go back and do detail. Any ideas or constructive criticism is welcome. I will try to get more pics posted soon.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Rep for the amazing progress. Having someone to help would........ help. I gather you are doing all this on base?


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Loving what Im seing, especially the teeth-marks on the Valkyrie! :grin: + rep!


----------



## Genenku (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks, I am doing all this on base in my connex of a room. We are gonna be going home at some point in the near future and I am about to ship everything back home to the U.S I will be able to paint and model a lot more when I get home.


----------

